# Sons of Anarchy -- Remainder of Series Thread



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I think there's only a handful of us discussing the show and perhaps one thread to conclude our joint viewing makes sense at this point.

I really enjoyed last night's episode. The deal is clever, might get Jax to the promise land, and sets up an exciting conclusion to the series.

I thought the female attorney was going to wet her pants.


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

The female attorney was terrified of Jax (as well she should be). I was rather disappointed in Unser for ratting them all out to him though.

How many eps are left? Is next week the last?


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

I agree about the deal.

How long will Jax "be good" ? You know he is going to take out the attorney.


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

As Gemma gets back together with her third man (Nero), Jax prepares to get together with a third wife (the Putner girl, at a guess). Both are the same in that they have divided loyalties and cannot fully commit to a relationship and to the MC.

Meanwhile, this marks by my count the eighth appearance of the homeless woman, seeing everything happening as she digs through the dumpsters. She has been present at least once and sometimes twice per season since the first season, and we do not yet know what her real role in the story is.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Gary McCoy said:


> Meanwhile, this marks by my count the eighth appearance of the homeless woman, seeing everything happening as she digs through the dumpsters. She has been present at least once and sometimes twice per season since the first season, and we do not yet know what her real role in the story is.


Ummmm This episode told us what her story is.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Linnemir said:


> How many eps are left? Is next week the last?


4 more episodes


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Ummmm This episode told us what her story is.


I don't remember that. Who is she? She is NOT the Putnam girl, and the girl's Mother is dead.


----------



## NCDolphinFan (Oct 10, 2001)

Wild a$$ guess...
Could the homeless woman be the "dead" mother of the girl that smashed the window and hit the bike with a wrench? The mother (in the picture) looks familiar to Jax.
Why would she have faked her death though???

Last night was S06E09.
There are two more episodes in this season, Ep10 on Nov 12, and Ep11 on Nov 19.

Kurt Sutter says season 7 will be the last season.


----------



## NCDolphinFan (Oct 10, 2001)

Here is some more about the homeless woman from IMDB:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1124373/faq#.2.1.14

_Kurt Sutter has received a ridiculous amount of fan questions during his WTFSutter video blog regarding the homeless woman. The first few times he answered the questions he simply said "The homeless woman is who she is and represents what she represents." He further went on to say that he had no intention of explaining her for more than what the audience sees. He wants fans to make up their own interpretation of what she represents. Is she a guardian angel? Is she a ghost? Is she just a homeless woman with a lot of frequent flier miles? To put it simply; the audience sees her for what she is. More recently Kurt Sutter has just started saying "The Homeless Woman is Jesus Christ." though he seems to be saying this sarcastically, likely due to getting sick of answering the question.
_


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

NCDolphinFan said:


> Last night was S06E09.
> There are two more episodes in this season, Ep10 on Nov 12, and Ep11 on Nov 19.
> 
> Kurt Sutter says season 7 will be the last season.


And...

Episode 12 on Dec 3 
Episode 13 on Dec 10

13 episodes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I loved the puzzled exchange in the cop shop over the DA's hair. Reminded me of people here.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Gary McCoy said:


> Meanwhile, this marks by my count the eighth appearance of the homeless woman, seeing everything happening as she digs through the dumpsters. She has been present at least once and sometimes twice per season since the first season, and we do not yet know what her real role in the story is.





TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Ummmm This episode told us what her story is.





Gary McCoy said:


> I don't remember that. Who is she? She is NOT the Putnam girl, and the girl's Mother is dead.


Correct, the daughter of the lady that was killed in the accident that killed John Teller is not the homeless girl.

Putnam girl walked past the homeless girl who was rummaging in the dumpster behind the candy/ice cream shop, towards the end of the episode.

I will admit, I thought she was the homeless girl when she first showed up just sitting there, then bashing on the bike and throwing the wrench through the window.

phox


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

NCDolphinFan said:


> Wild a$$ guess...
> Could the homeless woman be the "dead" mother of the girl that smashed the window and hit the bike with a wrench? The mother (in the picture) looks familiar to Jax.
> Why would she have faked her death though???


My wild a$$ guess is the dead mother looks familiar to Jax because either JT or Clay was banging her in the back apartment of the clubhouse and Jax saw her picture in the missing box of JT's old things, making the daughter Jax's sister, or step-sister-once-removed.

Could also explain why she was in the vicinity when Clay caused the accident.

phox


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> My wild a$$ guess is the dead mother looks familiar to Jax because either JT or Clay was banging her in the back apartment of the clubhouse and Jax saw her picture in the missing box of JT's old things, making the daughter Jax's sister, or step-sister-once-removed.
> 
> Could also explain why she was in the vicinity when Clay caused the accident.
> 
> phox


She was probably on the back of JT's bike which would greatly explain the death blessing.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Tobashadow said:


> She was probably on the back of JT's bike which would greatly explain the death blessing.


Didn't they say she died in a car accident caused by the truck that ran over JT jacknifing?
That could have been the easy explanation told to the daughter though.

phox


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I thought it was pretty clear that she was the girl's mother. What's not clear is why she's a homeless person, but I'm sure that'll come out.

It's not entirely unbelievable that the girl is also JT's daughter (Jax's half-sister), but I don't think there's the potential for a relationship there as she's about 18 and Jax is in his early thirties - not impossible, but Sutter already played that card in Ireland!


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

I think that what the homeless woman is doing at that time is supposed to symbolically connect with something that happens in the episode. Don't ask me what though, I never get that stuff.

I thought the woman in the picture looked something like Tara. I can't even imagine where that would lead though.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I thought it was pretty clear that she was the girl's mother. What's not clear is why she's a homeless person, but I'm sure that'll come out.
> 
> It's not entirely unbelievable that the girl is also JT's daughter (Jax's half-sister), but I don't think there's the potential for a relationship there as she's about 18 and Jax is in his early thirties - not impossible, but Sutter already played that card in Ireland!


I don't think they are related. However, if they were the timeline would work. Her mother had her before she died, which was the same day JT died.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I loved the puzzled exchange in the cop shop over the DA's hair. Reminded me of people here.


That cracked me up.

"I have no idea what that means."


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> My wild a$$ guess is the dead mother looks familiar to Jax because either JT or Clay was banging her in the back apartment of the clubhouse and Jax saw her picture in the missing box of JT's old things, making the daughter Jax's sister, or step-sister-once-removed.
> 
> Could also explain why she was in the vicinity when Clay caused the accident.
> 
> phox


Totally.

The dead mom was most definitely involved with the club in some way. Probably as a "love interest". We'll most certainly find out soon enough.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> Didn't they say she died in a car accident caused by the truck that ran over JT jacknifing?
> That could have been the easy explanation told to the daughter though.
> 
> phox


Yeah, but Unser (if he was in charge back then) probably helped cover it up and make the story better for SAMCRO, the family, his Gemma, etc. etc.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, but Unser (if he was in charge back then) probably helped cover it up and make the story better for SAMCRO, the family, his Gemma, etc. etc.


We already know Unser faked a lot of the info on the accident report in regards to the MC, mainly Clay messing with the motorcycle and the murder angle, so highly likely he faked info related to the mom's part in the pileup as well.

IIRC, he wasn't Sheriff yet, but was first on scene either by design or happenstance.

phox


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> I think there's only a handful of us discussing the show and perhaps one thread to conclude our joint viewing makes sense at this point.
> 
> I really enjoyed last night's episode. The deal is clever, might get Jax to the promise land, and sets up an exciting conclusion to the series.
> 
> I thought the female attorney was going to wet her pants.


Almost reminded me of the same actress in Deadwood being terrified of Al Swearigan.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

They let Gemma in that hospital again? Isn't Margaret supposed to be an ex-biker old lady? She shouldn't be terrified of Gemma. There should have been a heels and earrings come off, let's get to rumbling fight in that room, not Margaret looking like a scared bunny rabbit.

Lowen set new records for lawyer stupidity this season.

The scene when Gemma told Nero about JT's death circumstances was powerful.

If Sutter is so tired of answering questions about the homeless lady, why does he keep including her in episodes.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Yeah, you'd think Margaret would have started kickboxing three season ago, looking forward to kicking Gemma's ass. Gemma is a tough bird, but old and out of shape. Someone with a little prep could kick her ass. 

Now she may then shoot you dead, of course...


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Uh, I've never thought of Gemma as out of shape and don't know why anyone would.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Pretty good episode. I've found it strange that the show has a free form length this season. Many episodes have been close to an hour 15, this one an hour 32 minutes or something like that. Good thing I have multiple tuners and DVRs.

It's time Jax kills Tara. That would be a twist.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> Uh, I've never thought of Gemma as out of shape and don't know why anyone would.


All the smoking and drinking. Mostly smoking. Same for everybody in the club. Have we ever seen any one of them exercise?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

justen_m said:


> All the smoking and drinking. Mostly smoking. Same for everybody in the club. Have we ever seen any one of them exercise?


They seem to spend a lot of time beating the crap out of people. Does that count?


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, you'd think Margaret would have started kickboxing three season ago, looking forward to kicking Gemma's ass. Gemma is a tough bird, but old and out of shape. Someone with a little prep could kick her ass.
> 
> Now she may then shoot you dead, of course...


But it seems that the main reason Gemma kicks so much a$$ is that she blilndsides her victims, or sets them up so someone else has clobbered them before she gets involved. She's not really a 'fighter' ... she's a cheater!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

fmowry said:


> Pretty good episode. I've found it strange that the show has a free form length this season. Many episodes have been close to an hour 15, this one an hour 32 minutes or something like that. Good thing I have multiple tuners and DVRs.


I like the fact that the episodes go extra long. I wonder if it's because there too much material for an hour or if the advertising rate for a commercial during SoA is much higher than for whatever show it is that follows it.

I was surprised that we didn't see Wendy this episode.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I added the post title to give a break between last week's episode and this week's episode. 

I did not see if Lin got shot. When I say Lin I don't mean the old Chinese guy, I mean the younger one from the earlier seasons that I am thinking of. Were they father and son, and did son get killed last night?

And, Tara feels backed into a corner. What Gemma did was stupid. Yeah, yu beat Tara at 'the game,' but is it really the best idea to rub it in her face and make her feel complete helpless? She's not Wendy, who rolls over and takes the beating with a tear in her eye.

She's Gemma Jr., who will rage and run your bike over if the mood catches her. Tara is a bad loose end that Jax needs to deal with, and soon. Going to the DA like she did would have been bad had Jax not already cut a deal for a bigger fish.


----------



## erk48188 (Aug 16, 2002)

i thought half my dislike was over when she was standing on the street with a gun in her hand asking a half naked jax "what's happened to me". i expected her to turn the gun on herself and put an end to a miserable soap opera.

i'm also getting tired of the long setup of gallen/da/now the chinese/whatever...

also going from last week's riveting, explosive scene with the lady lawyer to "you should let abel sleep" - yawn.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I think the morning after was the logical step. A part of Jax likely wants to kill Tara. However, he loves her and understands why she did what she did. The whole point of him getting the MC out of guns is so he can have the club ad his family, too. He knows what damage the club has done to his family's home life. The **** hit the fan too soon for Tara though, so she wants out now.

I think Jax gets that, which is why he is removing himself before he goes MC Killer on her. Tara needs to slow down and weigh the situation. If she were able to see clearly she would discount the things Gemma is saying and focus on slowly and painfully getting Jax to forgive her. 

But she is blinded by desperation and fear.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I was glad the cop didn't take Tara "in" and get a deal. Tara really is an island unto herself now.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

It looked like the young Lin was shot. I don't think he was the one who got killed though.

I'm tired of Gaalen. Hope he gets killed soon. He's too much of a cartoon villain.

I thought Juice was going to go upside Tara's head instead of giving her the address to Diosa.

I find it hard to believe that Tara's going to become Gemma 2.0 the way this season has gone.

How many episodes are left? Usually shows end with something like a "Only three more episodes left before the final two episodes before the finale" voice over.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

erk48188 said:


> i thought half my dislike was over when she was standing on the street with a gun in her hand asking a half naked jax "what's happened to me". i expected her to turn the gun on herself and put an end to a miserable soap opera.


I know "we" don't like Tara much, but I thought her "I"m going crazy" acting was pretty good. Convinced me.

Yes, I thought she was going to kill herself.

Then I thought she was going to kill Gemma.

I know the desire to be with her sons prevented both, but doesn't she have a restraining order against Gemma? Wasn't Gemma in her house? I thought she was going to kill her. She should have.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> I know "we" don't like Tara much, but I thought her "I"m going crazy" acting was pretty good. Convinced me.
> 
> Yes, I thought she was going to kill herself.
> 
> ...


The restraining order was based on a lie, false charges and all that. If Tara tries to enforce it she will land herself in hot water, as well as the hospital administrator.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't like Tara. I think she's a moron who made her own bed and now has to lay in it but I think Maggie Siff does a wonderful acting job each week. SHe's just stuck with a character, like Walter White's wife, who everybody wishes would just go away.

I wonder if Jax Teller is the only hard core, killer motorcycle gang leader on the planet who's mama is always all up in his business. (Yes, I know it's only a tv show.)

On a side note... There was way too much naked Jax butt displayed for the couple seconds of naked Collette butt that we saw. My congressman will hear about this.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Interesting that Gemma introduced herself to Colette as Gemma Teller rather than Gemma Morrow.

Was that Katey singing the song at the beginning of the show?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Was that Katey singing the song at the beginning of the show?


Quite possibly, she's done a lot of the covers used for the show. Loved her Son of a Preacher Man.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Langree said:


> The restraining order was based on a lie, false charges and all that. If Tara tries to enforce it she will land herself in hot water, as well as the hospital administrator.


But does anyone know that yet? Outside of Jax and them. And can it be proven?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> But does anyone know that yet? Outside of Jax and them. And can it be proven?


If looked at it can easily be proven, the blood work signed off on was never done. "check the lab records".. done deal.

Tara knows it won't hold up to scrutiny.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> How many episodes are left? Usually shows end with something like a "Only three more episodes left before the final two episodes before the finale" voice over.


According to IMDB there are 3 left in this season.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Langree said:


> If looked at it can easily be proven, the blood work signed off on was never done. "check the lab records".. done deal.
> 
> Tara knows it won't hold up to scrutiny.


Yeah, you're right.

I guess part of my thinks no one would look into it much if Tara "took out the garbage" and killed Gemma.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The funny thing is that absolutely nobody should want Jax's kids around him on a permanent basis. They were almost blowed up a couple of episodes ago. One was kidnapped. They both can be used as extortion tools. All kinds of his associates get murdered. He's a crap magnet. Jax, Tara, Gemma and everybody else with a brain should want those kids out of Charming and out of harm's way, at least until he gets them out of guns. Maybe not all the way to Oregon but definitely out of Charming.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Well it's certainly harder to get _out_ of the gun business than it is to get in.

Tara is suppose to be an unlikeable character and she is (IMO). But I just can't stand Maggie Siff. I have a feeling she'll be around until the end of the series next year but if she doesn't make it that far I won't cry.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> The funny thing is that absolutely nobody should want Jax's kids around him on a permanent basis. They were almost blowed up a couple of episodes ago. One was kidnapped. They both can be used as extortion tools. All kinds of his associates get murdered. He's a crap magnet. Jax, Tara, Gemma and everybody else with a brain should want those kids out of Charming and out of harm's way, at least until he gets them out of guns. Maybe not all the way to Oregon but definitely out of Charming.


"Jax was raised around this kind of crap and he survived.", I can all but guarantee that is in the thought process.

Now, on the short term, until the Irish are dealt with, yes. But who would they all trust to watch the kids.

Personally, I'd send them up to the cabin. Then youjust gotta figure out with who. I'd send Wayne and a couple of the guys that the kids know.


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Interesting that Gemma introduced herself to Colette as Gemma Teller rather than Gemma Morrow.


I seem to remember Gemma introducing herself as 'Gemma Teller' fairly regularly back in the early episodes. In fact, it struck me so often I'd wondered if she and Clay were married or just together! I think she might have used 'Teller-Morrow' once or twice, but wouldn't bet on it. I always thought it was something of a statement ... a hint that JT was the love of her life, and Clay sloppy seconds ... but that's just me ...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Teller-Morrow is the garage. I don't think she's ever been anything but Gemma Teller (except before she married John).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn CRS.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I will miss the boys hanging out at the candy shop


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, holy crap.

They've been dangling death over Clay's head so long, I figured they were just going to save it for the endgame.

I wonder what Jax is up to with the DA? Surely he has some clever way out of all this, after burning her like that.


----------



## bobvr (Sep 20, 2002)

And finally Gaylen is also where he belongs, very dead!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

So Jax wanted Gemma, Tara and Nero to witness Clay's killing?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> So Jax wanted Gemma, Tara and Nero to witness Clay's killing?


I don't think it was Jax who wanted it.

More like Kurt Sutter. 

(Great show, but sometimes things are a little too convenient, writer-wise...)


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Shaunnick said:


> A part of Jax likely wants to kill Tara. However, he loves her and understands why she did what she did. The whole point of him getting the MC out of guns is so he can have the club ad his family, too. He knows what damage the club has done to his family's home life. The **** hit the fan too soon for Tara though, so she wants out now. I think Jax gets that, which is why he is removing himself before he goes MC Killer on her.


I am glad Jax confirmed he gets why Tara did what she did. It was the only way to explain why she wasn't dead yet.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Shaunnick said:


> I am glad Jax confirmed he gets why Tara did what she did. It was the only way to explain why she wasn't dead yet.


I have to laugh at the poor DA, who's trying to get Tara to flip knowing that Jax is trying to get her immunity. Every time Tara and the DA talk, I can almost hear the DA thinking "Don't these two ever talk?!?" If there were just a little more communication in that marriage, the DA would be screwed!


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Clay finally got to meet Mr. Mayhem!

(I loved the line by Tara which I think was prolly a nod by the writers to the reality of his role being played out long ago - when she said to Nero, "Clay Morrow should have been dead a long time ago...")

Perlman played it well - he's a great actor imo.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, holy crap.
> 
> They've been dangling death over Clay's head so long, I figured they were just going to save it for the endgame.
> 
> I wonder what Jax is up to with the DA? Surely he has some clever way out of all this, after burning her like that.


at a minimum he closed the loop on the KG-9/school shooting connection by laying it at Clay and Gaylen's dead feet.

Plus it may very well be that the immunity agreement could stand as he could argue through his lawyer that he can't help it if they ended up dead..


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The best part of this episode or even this entire season was when Nero turned around and said "Jesus!" after Tara explained why she wasn't sad about Clay getting whacked.

Somehow, I thing Wayne is going to do Nero dirty. I can't think of any other reason why the writers had him tell Gemma he was in love with her. Why anybody in their right mind, let alone three guys, would be in love with her is something only the tv gods can answer.

So what happens with the Italian guy who was set up to get the Irish guns last episode if the Irish are going to sell to August Marks now? I'm still shaky on how the Chinese and Italians fit in.

Pure speculation on my part... I see Bobby taking the fall for the heist and dead prison transport guards. He's the only one who can be identified even though everybody knows who did it. Tara's back in wuv with Jax so she probably will lose the bullet.

After the botched prison break, no SAMCRO members better go to jail or they'll get the Otto treatment.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

danielhart said:


> Plus it may very well be that the immunity agreement could stand as he could argue through his lawyer that he can't help it if they ended up dead..


Jax doesn't have any lawyers that have seen the deal.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

The one TV character that needed to be dead from the day he was introduced, I fully expected him to survive till the series finale next year.
Speaking of Clay, of course the same could be said for Gaalen.

Interesting that the one of the few club members that didn't want him to meet Mr. Mayhem the last time a vote was taken, Bobby, got injured pretty badly setting up his death.

Minor nitpick: How does a 9mm or .40S&W hollow point stay pristine after traveling through a van window and a human shoulder?

One of the best lines of the night.
Gemma to Nero: You could marry me.
Nero: No way Mama, I've seen what happens to your husbands.

Too bad we have to wait 2 weeks before the next episode.


phox


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

zordude said:


> Jax doesn't have any lawyers that have seen the deal.


it happened off camera imo....


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

All I can say is after this episode can't wait to see the final season next year wow they better ramp it up after this.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Kinda odd how Gaalen was dispatched so nonchalantly (probably the wrong word) considering how his character was built up to be a homicidal mad man. It was like "Hey, man. What's up?" and then BAM!

Clay went out with a lot more dignity than I would have. I'd have been whining like a little girl.

One of the odder things was Tara telling the DA and sheriff that Gemma was waiting for her. Aren't they supposed to be mortal enemies as far as law enforcement is concerned?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Kinda odd how Gaalen was dispatched so nonchalantly (probably the wrong word) considering how his character was built up to be a homicidal mad man. It was like "Hey, man. What's up?" and then BAM!


Then again, BECAUSE he was a homicidal maniac they pretty much HAD to do it that way. If he even got the vaguest hint that something was up, they could have been in seriously deep doo-doo.

The fact that we never saw it coming makes it easier to believe that HE never saw it coming.

Poor Connor...he gets kidnapped by the people whose people his people murdered, then they let him go. Then everybody in his organization above him gets murdered, then they let him go. He's got to be the luckiest guy in Ireland, and he's got to know that everybody else is Ireland is gonna wonder how he got so lucky.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I loved the surprise element of what happened. Like most of us, I think, no-one expected Galen's demise, let alone the decision to off Clay. But, of course, once Galen was dead, there was no reason to keep him alive and I think Sutter realized that there were only so many escapes Clay could make before it became _completely _unbelievable!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Count me in on being surprised about Clay getting offed. I expected him to hang in there until next season and then maybe get it in the series finale. Hate having to wait 2 weeks and there are only 2 left. Sutter has been writer or cowriter on every episode but one. Last year it was 8/13, the year before 6/13. I guess now that he doesn't have to be Otto he has more time to write 

I'll be very interested in what Sutter has planned after SOA wraps up next year.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Why is SOA off next week?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, holy crap.
> 
> They've been dangling death over Clay's head so long, I figured they were just going to save it for the endgame.
> 
> I wonder what Jax is up to with the DA? Surely he has some clever way out of all this, after burning her like that.


Yeah, about that...



Does the DA have anything on him? My best guess is simply that Jax is assuming they can't pin the school shooting on the MC and he played the DA.

Not entirely sure he needed to, but perhaps he did to remove the Sheriff tail that was assigned to him.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

bryhamm said:


> Why is SOA off next week?


Holiday week. People will be busy traveling and spending time with family.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Shaunnick said:


> Holiday week. People will be busy traveling and spending time with family.


Good thing my tivo is so backed up. I can knock some of it down next week.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Nice that Jax doesn't have any problems offing family members.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Nice that Jax doesn't have any problems offing family members.


Wouldn't really consider Clay a family member at that point.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Nice that Jax doesn't have any problems offing family members.


Family members that tried to have your wife kidnapped/killed.


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Nice that Jax doesn't have any problems offing family members.


I wondered if anybody else had noticed. Jax is now murdering people every week, it seems. He is a monster who has done far worse than Clay ever did.

I'm not one to worship an anti-hero, as I believe that morals are absolutes, not relative at all. Jax is out of control, murdering, manipulating, threatening his wife, making/breaking deals with the DA, etc.

Tara is absolutely correct to be terrified of him. She needs to make the RICO case for the Feds, and then her and her kids need to vanish into WitSec.

It's really too bad that Tara has to take out Bobby to save herself, he is the only thing standing between Jax and even more extreme, over-the-top behavior.

IMHO two more episodes are all that are needed to wrap this series up. Now Tara needs to finish her betrayal of Jax, Gemma needs to go to prison, and the MC needs to be branded an outlaw MC and become the target of Federal, State, and Local police.

There is no reason to have another season IMHO.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> After the botched prison break, no SAMCRO members better go to jail or they'll get the Otto treatment.


The prison break worked..............

killing a sheriff don't bug them much, someone took a bullet and lived.

Not botched.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Gary McCoy said:


> I wondered if anybody else had noticed. Jax is now murdering people every week, it seems. He is a monster who has done far worse than Clay ever did.
> 
> I'm not one to worship an anti-hero, as I believe that morals are absolutes, not relative at all. Jax is out of control, murdering, manipulating, threatening his wife, making/breaking deals with the DA, etc.
> 
> ...


It's not April 1st, is it?

There's so much wrong with this post, it's hard to know if it's written seriously or just a trolling attempt.

I think I'll take it as the latter and move on.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

zordude said:


> Family members that tried to have your wife kidnapped/killed.


He also killed Jax's dad and Piney, who was his dad's best friend and co-founder of the club.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Given enough time, all the bad stuff that has happened to the club could be tied back to an action by Clay.

Donna
Piney
Opie
Roosevelt's wife
JT

The kidnapping of Abel maybe the only exception.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Gary McCoy said:


> I wondered if anybody else had noticed. Jax is now murdering people every week, it seems. He is a monster who has done far worse than Clay ever did.
> 
> I'm not one to worship an anti-hero, as I believe that morals are absolutes, not relative at all. Jax is out of control, murdering, manipulating, threatening his wife, making/breaking deals with the DA, etc.
> 
> ...


Cool, so I assume you're gonna stop watching.


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

I still enjoy the show. I just wanted to poiint out that there remains NOTHING WHATSOEVER to admire in Jax Teller. He has completed the journey from (somewhat) innocent MC member to psychotic murdering criminal.

I don't know about the rest of you, but when the DA said (about Tara): "If she leaves and takes the boys, the Sons will hunt her down and murder her." I found it completely credible.

I'd like to point out that the Sons did in fact supply the unregistered KG-9 that was used in the school shooting, and each one of them is a multiple murderer, prime among them Jax.

I doubt that Justice will be done in this series, as it was in _Breaking Bad_, where only Jesse escaped prosecution. The SOA are in fact an outlaw motorcycle gang, and deserve the attention of all the Federal, State, and Local Law Enforcement Agencies that battle organized crime.

Jax Teller deserves to lose his kids, who otherwise would probably grow up a lot like him.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

There are a lot of people out there still catching up on Breaking Bad. By far I am not the spoiler police but I can see your post being a pretty big spoiler for the end of Breaking Bad. Just saying.


----------



## stinkbomb1020 (Jul 18, 2004)

I know this is off topic...but I think it would have been cool if somewhere in the series there would have been a SOA/Justified cross-over episode(s). I'm sure the writers could have come up with one hell of an episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stinkbomb1020 said:


> I know this is off topic...but I think it would have been cool if somewhere in the series there would have been a SOA/Justified cross-over episode(s). I'm sure the writers could have come up with one hell of an episode.


I'm not sure how practical that would have been (different worlds, really), but given that SoA and The Shield are already established to be in the same world, it's too bad they couldn't/wouldn't do more than drop little hints...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't get the hostility to Gary McCoy's post #78. Jax *is* a mass murdering criminal sociopath. There's nothing good or honorable about Jax or SAMCRO. If this were the real world, Tara *should* take the DA's deal and get the bleep out of Charming.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Fahtrim said:


> The prison break worked..............
> 
> killing a sheriff don't bug them much, someone took a bullet and lived.
> 
> Not botched.


Jax said he didn't want any cops killed. One cop/guard was killed so the break was botched. This is a tv show with another season to run so SAMCRO will escape relatively unscathed but the DA pretty much knows that SAMCRO was involved. Because one of their own was killed, law enforcement shouldn't rest until arrests are made. I can't remember his name but Peter Weller's character shouldn't be too happy with the gang either.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Gary McCoy said:


> I wondered if anybody else had noticed. Jax is now murdering people every week, it seems. He is a monster who has done far worse than Clay ever did.


He only kills bad guys. :up:


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Jax said he didn't want any cops killed. One cop/guard was killed so the break was botched. This is a tv show with another season to run so SAMCRO will escape relatively unscathed but the DA pretty much knows that SAMCRO was involved. Because one of their own was killed, law enforcement shouldn't rest until arrests are made. I can't remember his name but Peter Weller's character shouldn't be too happy with the gang either.


Exactly. Since they delivered Galen and the guns their immunity for anything related to guns would be in effect, the only thing outstanding would have been breaking Clay out, but since Clay was found soon after, it's reasonable to expect (in SOAworld) that the police wouldn't pursue that too heavily. But, a cop was killed and even in SOAworld, this has to be addressed.


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> He only kills bad guys. :up:


But this is the United States of America, where one is presumed innocent until proven guilty in a court of law, is furthermore entitled to a trial by a jury of your peers, and can only be executed after due process.

Jax is a murdering criminal who deserves the death penalty himself. After a trial, and after a jury finds him guilty. We know he is guilty, because we have seen him commit those crimes on screen.

Get over this, the writers made a deliberate decision to take the character in this direction, after the first few seasons when he was just a little bit bent.

Hopefully you are rooting for law and order now, and for the SOA to be disbanded and imprisoned as an outlaw motorcycle gang.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

Gary McCoy said:


> Hopefully you are rooting for law and order now, and for the SOA to be disbanded and imprisoned as an outlaw motorcycle gang.


Nope.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

rimler said:


> Nope.


Not even close. I want SOA to prosper.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Gary McCoy said:


> But this is the United States of America, where one is presumed innocent until proven guilty in a court of law, is furthermore entitled to a trial by a jury of your peers, and can only be executed after due process.
> 
> Jax is a murdering criminal who deserves the death penalty himself. After a trial, and after a jury finds him guilty. We know he is guilty, because we have seen him commit those crimes on screen.
> 
> ...


You realize it's a TV show right? If it were real I would have grown up in Charming. (Seriously, the geographic info they give on it puts it as the town I grew up in).

Sometimes it's ok to root for the bad guy. Just like The Shield.


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

I am familiar with anti-heros, ever since my comic book days. But as an adult, I watched *The Sopranos*, *The Shield*, *Breaking Bad*, and *SOA* all without identifying with or rooting for the main character - at least after his true nature became clear. Because morality is not relative, it is absolute.

The shows were entertaining, without rooting for a criminal.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

You can't be real.


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

I am real and if the SOA MC doesn't get busted, I'll be disappointed.

Are you really rooting for a multiple murderer, who is responsible for a school shooting where several kids died, and has committed multiple other crimes as he killed approximately two dozen people in five seasons?

In any case, we are coming to the end of the story arc, which after all is the same as *Hamlet*. So there is reason to think that everybody will experience tragedy, and the story will then end.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Langree said:


> You can't be real.


Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

Langree said:


> You realize it's a TV show right? If it were real I would have grown up in Charming. (Seriously, the geographic info they give on it puts it as the town I grew up in).


What town is that? I've never put much effort into pinpointing the location. I know Stockton is mentioned a lot, but I don't know much about smaller towns in that area. Manteca and Lodi seem to be too big to be Charming. Also, if it were set in Lodi there would be a lot more scenes where they send a prospect out to Lockeford to buy sausages.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

EscapeGoat said:


> What town is that? I've never put much effort into pinpointing the location. I know Stockton is mentioned a lot, but I don't know much about smaller towns in that area. Manteca and Lodi seem to be too big to be Charming. Also, if it were set in Lodi there would be a lot more scenes where they send a prospect out to Lockeford to buy sausages.


Between the show and the comic that list Galt as smack in between charming and Lodi, it makes it Elk Grove.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

I've never looked it up but its always looked to me like most of the outdoor scenes are actually shot here in Southern California north of Los Angeles 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah I just looked it up and most of the shots are done north of the San Fernando Valley and in the Sunland Tujunga area. And teller Morrow Garage is actually in North Hollywood in an area I know very well it's only about 5 miles away from my house

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Gary McCoy said:


> Because morality is not relative, it is absolute.


What? Morality is absolutely relative. The entire concept of morality is relative.

I don't want to start a flame war, and I won't say any more, but if u are that close minded perhaps u should reevaluate.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

danielhart said:


> I've never looked it up but its always looked to me like most of the outdoor scenes are actually shot here in Southern California north of Los Angeles
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


I have seen a few establishing shots from around Galt/Lodi, Street signs and such, but nothing identifiable with actual scenes.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I've always assumed that SOA is filmed in the same area as It's Always Sunny. A lot of the outdoor shots look similar.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> but given that SoA and The Shield are already established to be in the same world, it's too bad they couldn't/wouldn't do more than drop little hints...


When was this established? Are you saying that Shane became a cross dresser/transexual and Claudette changed her name?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

goblue97 said:


> When was this established? Are you saying that Shane became a cross dresser/transexual and Claudette changed her name?


Nero's gang (the Byz-Lats) was a fairly major player in The Shield. They also apparently appeared in The Unit.

I assume the casting is like Planet Vancouver, which has a very small gene pool and a lot of people who look surprisingly alike.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

The One Niners gang appears in both series also.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

danielhart said:


> Yeah I just looked it up and most of the shots are done north of the San Fernando Valley and in the Sunland Tujunga area. And teller Morrow Garage is actually in North Hollywood in an area I know very well it's only about 5 miles away from my house
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Do you ever see them hanging out in front of the shop? Have you talked to them?


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Do you ever see them hanging out in front of the shop? Have you talked to them?


No I got the info from a locations site they had a picture of it its on Radford Street. But I have met katey sagal before elsewhere

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Nero's gang (the Byz-Lats) was a fairly major player in The Shield. They also apparently appeared in The Unit.
> 
> I assume the casting is like Planet Vancouver, which has a very small gene pool and a lot of people who look surprisingly alike.


Thinking about this, I don't think the Shield every went above Bakersfield and SoA goes no farther South down 99 than Stockton (and West to Oakland and East to South Lake Tahoe and North up to Oregon).

From East to West you could almost draw a straight line between Oakland/Stockton/SLT, dividing the state.

The area between the two is like a no man's land..seriously.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

They went as far east as Ireland.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

goblue97 said:


> They went as far east as Ireland.


Well, ya, but they don't have a strong AoI everywhere in between.


----------



## erk48188 (Aug 16, 2002)

there was a new episode last night, wasn't there? penultimate episode for the season? for some reason my dvr didn't record it. 

from the lack of posts and a few meh comments online, perhaps my dvr did me a favor...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Actually, it was pretty intense. Mostly maneuvering for the finale, but there were some fairly significant developments.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

"This show contains nudity" Yeah, sure. Juice's butt. Got my hopes up for nothing.

Why didn't the new SAMCRO guy tell Bobby to just sit down and take a leak?

I have no idea what Tara's doing but it'll probably be dumb.

Looks like Nero's going to be a major player next season.

Juice is the softest biker gang member in the world.


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

Another dozen or so premeditated murders by the outlaw motorcycle gang the Sons of Anarchy.

Jax has probably killed more people personally this season than Clay did his whole life. The writers have lost all sense of perspective. There is no possible way for any form of a happy ending with this gang of murderous thugs.

This week was of course a setup for the cliffhanger next week. I'm hoping Maggie, Gemma, Wendy and Jax all get killed before the end of the series, the best hope for the two boys is to throw them into the Foster Care system.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Only one person in this discussion has lost perspective.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Gary McCoy said:


> I'm hoping Maggie, Gemma, Wendy and Jax all get killed before the end of the series, the best hope for the two boys is to throw them into the Foster Care system.


Been hoping for this for a couple of seasons now.


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

Langree said:


> Only one person in this discussion has lost perspective.


They killed at least a dozen people tonight. The body count is over a hundred now by my estimation. Charming is the murder capital of the USA.

Anybody still defending Jax, anybody that feels sympathy for the SOA, has lost perspective. They are murderous thugs, criminals, gun runners, gangsters, and all around bad people.

By the way, the thing that rings the most false of all, is that the SOA are the only outlaw motorcycle gang in the world who are not racial bigots. This is 100% politically correct and totally unbelievable. In the real world the Sons, the Bizlats, and the Blacks from Oakland would all be locked in racial conflict and if a member of a different color gang went into another gang territory, they would be murdered for the crime of being the wrong color. Odd that the show gets this correct for the prison episodes, and wrong for life outside. Obviously a conscious choice to be PC.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Gary McCoy said:


> By the way, the thing that rings the most false of all, is that the SOA are the only outlaw motorcycle gang in the world who are not racial bigots. This is 100% politically correct and totally unbelievable. In the real world the Sons, the Bizlats, and the Blacks from Oakland would all be locked in racial conflict and if a member of a different color gang went into another gang territory, they would be murdered for the crime of being the wrong color. Odd that the show gets this correct for the prison episodes, and wrong for life outside. Obviously a conscious choice to be PC.


What gang are you from? Are you Clay Morrow's brother in law?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> What *planet *are you from? Are you Clay Morrow's brother in law?


FIFY.

Anyone trying to compare a TV drama ABOUT a motorcycle gang with real-life morality is probably not of this world!

The scene with Juice and Nero was intense! Jimmy Smits, if you didn't know it before, is a great actor. He said more without words than most characters can say in a whole season! I think it probably made his (Nero's) decision 100 times easier.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> "This show contains nudity" Yeah, sure. Juice's butt. Got my hopes up for nothing.


Same here, I kept waiting and waiting for the nudity and then.... Juice.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> The scene with Juice and Nero was intense! Jimmy Smits, if you didn't know it before, is a great actor. He said more without words than most characters can say in a whole season! I think it probably made his (Nero's) decision 100 times easier.


The scene with Nero and Jax was even better, IMO. You could almost see the many conflicting threads of Nero's thoughts, without a word being spoken.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Funny. I have been thinking for the last handful of episodes that Smits is the best actor on the show. Nero is now a first string cast member but SoA has an impressive bullpen of established actors who come in and do great jobs. This season alone has had Donal Logue, Peter Weller, Kim Dickens, CCH Pounder, Rockmond Dunbar, Walton Goggins.

I agree with Nero's guy. Being associated with the Sons brings more trouble than it's worth.

What do CCH Pounder's friends call her, CCH?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The scene with Nero and Jax was even better, IMO. You could almost see the many conflicting threads of Nero's thoughts, without a word being spoken.


I think that was awesome too, but better? No. Certainly equal to it, but I wouldn't say better. Personal choice, I guess.

Can't wait to see where it's going. In a sub-par season, it's a shining light, IMHO.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I think that was awesome too, but better? No. Certainly equal to it, but I wouldn't say better. Personal choice, I guess.


I'd only say "better" because in the Juice scene, it was all spelled out...Juice was saying things, and Nero was responding (silently, but we already knew what he was responding to). In the Jax scene, everything that happened, happened on Smits's face. He had no help from the dialog. So not necessarily a better scene, but more demanding acting.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

When Lin was laying on the ground after he was shot but before they finally killed him off, I would have loved if he had said his famous line from Deadwood. Would have been hilarious.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

cheesesteak said:


> Funny. I have been thinking for the last handful of episodes that Smits is the best actor on the show. Nero is now a first string cast member but SoA has an impressive bullpen of established actors who come in and do great jobs. This season alone has had Donal Logue, Peter Weller, Kim Dickens, CCH Pounder, Rockmond Dunbar, Walton Goggins.
> 
> I agree with Nero's guy. Being associated with the Sons brings more trouble than it's worth.


All of this.

When Nero went all gangsta in an earlier episode, I was like -- whoa! Smits is doing a great job playing a guy who now really wants to stay out of that life. I'm sorry his real-life wife's character died so early in the series.

(He is also GORGEOUS!!!! Lawd, Lawd. )


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Beryl said:


> I'm sorry his real-life wife's character died so early in the series.


I don't keep up on those things - who is his real-life wife?


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

any good reason why Tara didn't just go witsec?? Seems really stoooooooppppid


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Fahtrim said:


> any good reason why Tara didn't just go witsec?? Seems really stoooooooppppid


because she does love Jax, and does care about the MC. She just doesn't want her kids around it.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

JLucPicard said:


> I don't keep up on those things - who is his real-life wife?


Wanda De Jesus


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Langree said:


> because she does love Jax, and does care about the MC. She just doesn't want her kids around it.


Yeah, I think she was ready to do it, until she and Jax had their little moment.

Now she's abandoning the second-dumbest plan ever in favor of the dumbest plan ever.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Now she's abandoning the second-dumbest plan ever in favor of the dumbest plan ever.


Which is?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

goblue97 said:


> Which is?


Running. So instead of just having the Sons after her, she'll have the Sons and the Feds after her.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Running. So instead of just having the Sons after her, she'll have the Sons and the Feds after her.


With no job and no money. Maybe she should hide out at Wendy's house. Wendy's not using it. Wendy seems to not have a job.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> With no job and no money. Maybe she should hide out at Wendy's house. Wendy's not using it. Wendy seems to not have a job.


She's a doctor. Easy to get a job.

D'oh.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> She's a doctor. Easy to get a job.
> 
> D'oh.


Noy with her pending court case and other events of record it's not.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> What do CCH Pounder's friends call her, CCH?


Probably Carol.

Greg


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Langree said:


> Noy with her pending court case and other events of record it's not.


Yeah, that's what I meant by the D'oh. Almost like she'll realize that obvious fact any minute now. 

Because I have no idea how she thinks she'll be buying diapers two months from now.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Isn't part of Jax deal with DA is to drop the charges on the wife?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Edmund said:


> Isn't part of Jax deal with DA is to drop the charges on the wife?


Yeah, and I kept waiting for him to tell her that. But he never did.

See, that's why communication is so IMPORTANT to a successful marriage.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, and I kept waiting for him to tell her that. But he never did.
> 
> See, that's why communication is so IMPORTANT to a successful marriage.


And a reasonably written television show.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

rimler said:


> And a reasonably written television show.


but The Wire and Breaking Bad are both over......


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I loved it when Gemma said to OD'ing Juice, "OK baby, you bite me, I'll rip your tongue out." Then she sticks her fingers down his throat. Like her or not, Gemma is one tough broad.

So glad that Clay is dead. He deserved to die. But I'm going to miss him. Now if they'd kill Tara, I would not miss her.

What was with the "I'm your Mom" confession from Wendy? As if that little boy isn't screwed enough? 

"You are my sunshine" was the season finale? Bummer.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> "You are my sunshine" was the season finale? Bummer.


Season Finale ("A Mother's Work) is tomorrow night. It's a 2 hour episode.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> Season Finale ("A Mother's Work) is tomorrow night. It's a 2 hour episode.


Oh, YAY! Thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Holy ****!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That was...eventful.

I thought Juice was going to take the fall for Tara and Roosevelt, but I guess not...


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Too bad Juice didn't kill Gemma, and himself.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

WOW! So will Jax be blamed for her and the Sheriff's death?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> WOW! So will Jax be blamed for her and the Sheriff's death?


Doubt it.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

When I BBQ next summer I'll think of Tara


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Here is a condensed version of tonight's finale:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpraJYnbVtE[/media]


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

The writing on this was just so bad. They are mailing it in at this point. Not as bad as Dexter, but getting there.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

danielhart said:


> The writing on this was just so bad. They are mailing it in at this point. Not as bad as Dexter, but getting there.


Quit watching. Go away.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Jax killed the bird!!!!!!! ok, I'm out------------------


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Its not like several of us did not want this to happen. Although as with Clay, this was a character I wanted dead and Sutter had managed to make me feel sorry for her first.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

rimler said:


> Quit watching. Go away.


excuse me?

This is a discussion board - and we are here to express opinions and not to de facto tell someone to eff off if we disagree.

I have watched every ep of all six seasons of this show - and will watch the final season. And will reserve the right to judge it and talk about it, thank you very much.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Shaunnick said:


> Its not like several of us did not want this to happen. Although as with Clay, this was a character I wanted dead and Sutter had managed to make me feel sorry for her first.


Hey Shaun - sup, GB? My issue wasn't with Tara getting whacked (that scene itself was epic) - it was the manner in which we got there. Sutter using the same tired, lazy, and implausible plot devices like stupid Wayne blabbing bad info to Gemma (info he never would have had anyways - like her lawyer is really going to call him to dig up old files) and then deciding he needs to stop her from driving and then falling for her "I need my meds" ruse while leaving his keys right on the counter? 

And worse than that is Tara ending up in that public park with the kids to meet with the lawyer so he could give her 30 seconds of info he could have simply given to her over the phone? This is the action of a mother fearing for her life and trying to protect her kids from an MC she knows will be turning over every rock trying to find her? The same MC that already flipped her last lawyer? Seriously?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Now I feel bad for Tara. Damn you, tv gods!

Tara meeting her lawyer in the park was dumb beyond stupid but every tv show I've watched (other than The Wire) has characters behaving in stupidly illogical ways.

Jax dropped his gun at the murder scene but a simple ballistics test will exonerate him of Roosevelt's murder. In all honesty, I was sadder at Roosevelt getting killed than Tara. 

I guess Juice killing Roosevelt was part of a long plan to close off the loop of Roosevelt blackmailing Juice about his ethnicity. Then again, Juice cleaning up after Gemma kinda frames Jax.

I don't understand at all the deal with the Mayans killing Marks' gun delivery guys. Yeah, you stole one batch of guns but you'll never be able to buy another shipment from Marks. Why would you start a war before a war needed to get started?

At least there'll be less drama about Jax's kids next season unless Wendy does something(s) stupid.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I guess Juice killing Roosevelt was part of a long plan to close off the loop of Roosevelt blackmailing Juice about his ethnicity. Then again, Juice cleaning up after Gemma kinda frames Jax.


Well, he also disposed of the fork and iron, so I think any framing of Jax would be short lived.

You'll notice the homeless lady saw Juice leave the ally too.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Langree said:


> Well, he also disposed of the fork and iron, so I think any framing of Jax would be short lived.
> 
> You'll notice the homeless lady saw Juice leave the ally too.


Juice is so dumb that he probably disposed of the fork and iron in dumpsters across the street.

Just thinking... Is there any way to pin Tara's murder on Wendy?

Prison transport guy killed. Roosevelt killed. Roosevelt's wife killed. Local and regional law enforcement should want to mow SAMCRO down.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

danielhart said:


> Hey Shaun - sup, GB? My issue wasn't with Tara getting whacked (that scene itself was epic) - it was the manner in which we got there. Sutter using the same tired, lazy, and implausible plot devices like stupid Wayne blabbing bad info to Gemma (info he never would have had anyways - like her lawyer is really going to call him to dig up old files) and then deciding he needs to stop her from driving and then falling for her "I need my meds" ruse while leaving his keys right on the counter?
> 
> And worse than that is Tara ending up in that public park with the kids to meet with the lawyer so he could give her 30 seconds of info he could have simply given to her over the phone? This is the action of a mother fearing for her life and trying to protect her kids from an MC she knows will be turning over every rock trying to find her? The same MC that already flipped her last lawyer? Seriously?


Yo.

I had no issue with your point, man. My statement was more a comment on the shocked commenters. We got what we wanted (well some of us did) but by the point we did, dare I say, we wanted Jax and Tara to figure it all out and live happily ever after. So seeing her finally get it in the end I felt awful for Jax, but more awful for Tara.

I will agree with your point on her decision to meet at the park, though. The lawyer may not have known better, but Tara should have. It is something like that that so aggravates me about the character. I lay that on the writers also. Unlike most of the Tara haters, I hate the character for how she is written, not how Maggie Siff portrays her. Oy.

And for some reason I keep having flashbacks of Tig getting licked in the face by that dog. Makes me smile and inwardly laugh every time.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Shaunnick said:


> Yo.
> 
> I had no issue with your point, man. My statement was more a comment on the shocked commenters. We got what we wanted (well some of us did) but by the point we did, dare I say, we wanted Jax and Tara to figure it all out and live happily ever after. So seeing her finally get it in the end I felt awful for Jax, but more awful for Tara.
> 
> ...


ioh i'm jess shootin the sh=t

still waiting on u to come play at pack btw


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Jax killed the bird!!!!!!! ok, I'm out------------------


That's the only death that saddened me.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I guess Juice killing Roosevelt was part of a long plan to close off the loop of Roosevelt blackmailing Juice about his ethnicity. Then again, Juice cleaning up after Gemma kinda frames Jax.


Juice had to kill Roosevelt because Rockmund Dunbar is a series regular on The Mentalist now. Actually, I don't know if he got the new job because he was losing this one, or he lost this one for the new one.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

markz said:


> Juice had to kill Roosevelt because Rockmund Dunbar is a series regular on The Mentalist now. Actually, I don't know if he got the new job because he was losing this one, or he lost this one for the new one.


I was watching The Mentalist, with family over Thanksgiving ( I haven't watched it since the 2nd season) And I said.. "oh that guy is a cop on SOA too" thinking they probably don't film at same time, but this explains it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I had never viewed Anarchyafterword before. Kind of interesting.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I had never viewed Anarchyafterword before. Kind of interesting.


I did not like Chris Franjola as the host of this. Didn't seem like enough of a nerd fan of the show. Or at least didn't seem very good at hosting.

I do like him on Chelsea Lately.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> WOW! So will Jax be blamed for her and the Sheriff's death?


Initially, of course.

Then they'll do ballistics on the gun found at the Lieutenants feet and it won't be a match, gun that actually killed him is not in the house, then notice the weapon that killed Tara is nowhere to be found and realize there is no way Jax would dispose of the evidence, then come back to be found at the scene knowing full well the DA and her lackeys are going to show up at 6pm.

As to whether anything said in the discussing of the "deal" is admissible or not, I doubt it and they'll not be able to hold him for anything after some basic CSI work.

phox


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

danielhart said:


> Sutter using the same tired, lazy, and implausible plot devices like stupid Wayne blabbing bad info to Gemma (info he never would have had anyways - like her lawyer is really going to call him to dig up old files) and then deciding he needs to stop her from driving and then falling for her "I need my meds" ruse while leaving his keys right on the counter?


Unser was Chief of Police during the time crimes Tara would have been telling the DA about in order to be able to use RICO were being committed, so it makes a lot of sense that the lawyer would contact him for old files to corroborate Tara's claims.
Although, unbeknownst to the lawyer, Unser more than likely "lost" any files concerning the MC, as he was known to be in their pocket for most of his term as Chief.

phox


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> Unser was Chief of Police during the time crimes Tara would have been telling the DA about in order to be able to use RICO were being committed, so it makes a lot of sense that the lawyer would contact him for old files to corroborate Tara's claims.
> Although, unbeknownst to the lawyer, Unser more than likely "lost" any files concerning the MC, as he was known to be in their pocket for most of his term as Chief.
> 
> phox


There were no claims to corroborate. Tara was being given immunity for the death of the nurse at the prison. Jax was going to admit to supplying the gun the kid used in the school shooting. Both of these things happened long after unser retired

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Isn't The Mentalist ending after this season?

Yeah, more corn than a thanksgiving dinner, but fun corn, too!

Wayne falling for the old "get my pills' routine after leaving his keys on the counter...Yeah right.

Roosevelt "going outside to wait"? Yeah right!

Not realizing that Gemma (or at least someone) was in the house? Yeah right!

Hands up anyone who did NOT thing Tara was about to die just after she laughed. Anyone? Bueler?

Didn't see Roosevelt's death coming, I must admit, but I knew something had to happen to stop Jax going away.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Isn't The Mentalist ending after this season?


People keep saying that, but I think it's a game of telephone stemming from the news that the Red John case was going to be resolved this season. I've never heard that the show itself is scheduled to end any time soon.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

There was an amazing amount of stupid in this episode. But let's remember, most of these folks are thugs and cretins. They aren't really rocket scientists. I do think Roosevelt staying outside was out of character stupid. But the rest, not so much.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

markz said:


> I did not like Chris Franjola as the host of this. Didn't seem like enough of a nerd fan of the show. Or at least didn't seem very good at hosting.
> 
> I do like him on Chelsea Lately.


I've never heard of him I and I hope I never see him again. Makes Chris Hardwick look like a real pro!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Isn't Jax a convicted felon? It's the least of his worries right now but he'll have some splainin' to do about why he had a gun.

Now I'm wondering if Nero will somehow be blamed for killing Tara as revenge for Jax ordering Darvany's death. I'm 99.9999999999999999% sure that Gemma won't be suspected until almost the end of next season. I need a time machine.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Technically the floor had a gun, not Jax


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Happy Tara is gone. Don't like Maggie Siff. Didn't like her on the after show either. When I was watching Sutter explain that he had planned a long time ago to kill of Tara in season 6 I kept thinking it was Otto.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

zordude said:


> Technically the floor had a gun, not Jax


I was going to point that out too. The gun was not in Jax's possession when the DA arrived. It wasn't even laying on the floor near him.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

markz said:


> I was going to point that out too. The gun was not in Jax's possession when the DA arrived. It wasn't even laying on the floor near him.


Finger prints


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Regarding what Katey had to say about Gemma on the after show



Spoiler



I think she's full of it when she kept saying Gemma didn't go there to kill Tara and that Gemma didn't know she'd even see Tara there. Why else would Gemma go there if not to find and confront Tara? And given how the two have been going after each other, Gemma had to know it would get physical. Maybe Katey has to tell herself that her character isn't a premeditated murderer to be able to play her, but again, I call b/s.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Except at that point Tara was on the run; Gemma had no way of knowing she would come back.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Gemma did seem surprised to see Tara.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

So why did Gemma go to the house if she didn't think she'd find Tara there?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Gemma made a comment earlier in the show about how terrible Tara was at cleaning, so it IS possible that, even in her drug and alcohol muddled state, that she was there to clean.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, she's always spent a lot of time there. I suspect in the absence of Nero, she was just looking for something to do in a place that wouldn't remind her of him.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

danielhart said:


> The writing on this was just so bad. They are mailing it in at this point. Not as bad as Dexter, but getting there.


Agreed. And the previous episodes were so good. It's like Sutter had the episodes all mapped out and then realized he needed another one to fill out the season. Don't get me wrong, I love that Tara is gone and it was almost worth dredging through this episode to see her get it.

I think that ultimately Jax will be in the clear, but there will be 3 - 4 episodes where the DA threatens him and then he'll almost cave in and take a plea but then the lab tests will come back and show that he didn't fire a gun and that his gun didn't kill Roosevelt. Lots of drama. Oh wait, does that sounds familiar?

When I think back to the first season and then think of this one, I'm struck by how much the series has changed.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Let's hope they don't waste any time in the final season with a "will Jax go to jail or not". Have it resolved from the first ep and get on with the Jax vs. Nero fun and games.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

When Sutter says "Put a fork in it, we are done" he is serious.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Gemma obviously isn't an MMA fan because Tara was tapping out before the fork


----------



## voripteth (Apr 9, 2003)

Seeing the after show I just realized that Otto is played by Sutter.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

voripteth said:


> Seeing the after show I just realized that Otto is played by Sutter.


from an interview after last season:



> My pitch on the first day of the writer's room was I want to find a way for Otto to bite his tongue off so I don't have to learn any lines. So if Otto comes back it'll just be grunts and me scribbling sh*t on paper. I didn't know if we'd ever get a chance to do it. We joked about it but there was a way to organically do it. For a guy as f***ed up as Otto, literally saying I'm not talking, removing the organ of speech. I think it was really symbolic. It was him telling the club, it was him telling the authorities that your'e not going to f***ing get a word out of me. I think that's Donal's response when he says, 'Way to commit.'"


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

I was getting tired of deals being made and then something drastic happening and that deal being broken only to set a new deal in motion only to be broken. That plot device seemed to get used and abused in this series (not just this season).


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Reminds me of "swerves" in Pro Wrestling.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

That's how they get 22 episodes out of 10 weeks of good material.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> That's how they get 22 episodes out of 10 weeks of good material.


I'm not sure what that means in the context of a show with 13-episodes seasons...


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm not sure what that means in the context of a show with 13-episodes seasons...


13 random length episodes


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm not sure what that means in the context of a show with 13-episodes seasons...


I wasn't strictly talking about SoA.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm not sure what that means in the context of a show with 13-episodes seasons...


Lol the math doesn't quite work but the point is pretty valid anyways


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

So sad. I liked Tara.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Regarding what Katey had to say about Gemma on the after show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gemma thought Tara had cut a deal and gone in witsec.

She went to Jax's house hoping to see Jax before he surrendered.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> Gemma thought Tara had cut a deal and gone in witsec.
> 
> She went to Jax's house hoping to see Jax before he surrendered.


But if she knew Jax was surrendering she'd know the deal that he cut.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Crazy thought. Wouldn't the first thing she would have done upon getting the news from Wayne would be to call her son?

The thing is that the scene itself with her and Tara was awesome and you could get to that scene in a way that makes total sense and provides good drama. But instead Sutter stayed with his same lazy and implausible plot devices.

Oh and while I'm on a rant I'm also really kind of sick of the same tired thing they do at the end of the season with the music and the montage of all the characters and the heartwarming shot of chucky at the bar lol. Sometimes I wonder if Sutter was a big Waltons fan as a kid


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

So does Jax's surrender still go through? Does he wind up in prison for the gun deal, or does that get forgotten?

I don't think there's anyway Jax gets in trouble for Tara's death, but I do think the homeless lady might pay off next season, if she rats out Juice.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

GoPackGo said:


> So does Jax's surrender still go through? Does he wind up in prison for the gun deal, or does that get forgotten?


Well, there wouldn't be much point in him going through with it now, would there? What would he have to gain, without getting freedom for Tara?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

zordude said:


> Too bad Juice didn't kill Gemma, and himself.


This. Tired of both of them. Her blowup with Smits was stupid but he is better off without her drama.



cheesesteak said:


> Prison transport guy killed. Roosevelt killed. Roosevelt's wife killed. Local and regional law enforcement should want to mow SAMCRO down.


Agreed. Too many innocents are killed directly and indirectly caused by SAMCRO.



uncdrew said:


> So sad. I liked Tara.


I was mixed about her. She was right to get their sons out but should have done so way back when Jax encouraged it. Her procrastination unnerved me so I wasn't that sad to see her go. I'm still concerned about the kiddos.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Beryl said:


> Agreed. Too many innocents are killed directly and indirectly caused by SAMCRO.


I'm hoping that's deliberate, and that they're working towards something. Because it is ironic that when the brutal, eager criminal was in charge, Charming was a safe place (if you weren't actually in the gang), but now that the peacenik who wants to get out of crime is the boss, innocents and law enforcement are dying left and right.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm hoping that's deliberate, and that they're working towards something. Because it is ironic that when the brutal, eager criminal was in charge, Charming was a safe place (if you weren't actually in the gang), but now that the peacenik who wants to get out of crime is the boss, innocents and law enforcement are dying left and right.


Yeah, Sutter has said in interviews that a big part of Jax's arc is the irony of Jax hating Clay yet basically becoming him - the man he despise most, etc. We've see Jax go through just about every iteration of someone in his position - he spent season two preparing to leave then found out about Gemma's rape so he stayed to take out Zobell; season four he was going to leave with his family but then he felt obligated to the club to take over once the Clay/Piney thing got out; season five he accepted his place as President instead of constantly wanting to leave; and then watching Opie's murder just sent him off the rails, he got way darker after that.

I thought the school shooting was gonna be the catalyst that brought him back down to earth, and kind of started him on a "path to redemption", but it didn't seem to really do anything to him emotionally. It pushed him to get out of guns (which set off pretty much every death throughout the season), but he did it to get rid of the heat, not because he felt the weight of the kids' deaths (which is what I thought Sutter was going for since he said the shooting was gonna change Jax).

I'm really curious to see what Season Seven (final season?) Jax looks like. He's obviously not gonna turn himself in but at this point I feel like Patterson has to have _something _ to be able to arrest him for. He's been playing her all season. I'm also wondering what the cops will be able to piece together from that crime scene, lol. You have one body that was beaten, drowned, and stabbed in the head with a fork and another body that was shot three times from behind. They clearly didn't kill each other. Side Note, I don't know why but Roosevelt getting shot made me jump - didn't see it coming.

This is still one of my favorite shows of all time but I think ending next season would be the right move, especially after the way this played out - it does a good job of setting up a final run of episodes. If Breaking Bad and Dexter taught us anything it's that ending a show while it's still good is the right way to do it, and ending a show three seasons too late is the wrong way.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Yeah, Sutter has said in interviews that a big part of Jax's arc is the irony of Jax hating Clay yet basically becoming him - the man he despise most, etc.


And in fact, he's in some ways worse than Clay ever was...Clay at least was good at keeping whatever blowback from his actions focused on the club and not the community. But with Jax, people are dropping all over the place, some of whom have no connection with his activities.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I thought the school shooting was gonna be the catalyst that brought him back down to earth, and kind of started him on a "path to redemption", but it didn't seem to really do anything to him emotionally. It pushed him to get out of guns (which set off pretty much every death throughout the season), but he did it to get rid of the heat, not because he felt the weight of the kids' deaths (which is what I thought Sutter was going for since he said the shooting was gonna change Jax).


Actually getting out of guns has been his end game for pretty much the entire run, not just this season.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

midas said:


> But if she knew Jax was surrendering she'd know the deal that he cut.


IIRC she was told Jax was surrenderign at 6. People surrender all the time, she had no knowledge that Jax cut the deal, not Tara.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> IIRC she was told Jax was surrenderign at 6. People surrender all the time, she had no knowledge that Jax cut the deal, not Tara.


I don't remember that, but I have a terrible memory. But let's assume that's the case. What reason, other than trying to protect Tara, would cause Jax to do that? That's especially the case when Tara shows up.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

But while we all rant about lazy writing and stupid characters, I just watched the final 2 episodes from 1967 of The Fugitive. At the time, the final episode was the highest rated television series episode of all time. 

It was AWFUL. Nothing made sense. Every good guy/bad guy cliche was used. It was bad television at it's worst. And at the time, it was the greatest show ever. 

We've truly become spoiled when we complain about shows like SOA.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I
> I'm really curious to see what Season Seven (final season?) Jax looks like.


Yes, it's the final season.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

midas said:


> We've truly become spoiled when we complain about shows like SOA.


Or just about any show, really. We (TV viewers) used to put up with a LOT more as recently as ten years ago. I think people get too nitpicky here. But it's TCF.

Greg


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I covered my eyes with the fork scene. I was surprised Juice didn't off himself and make all signs point to him as Tara's killer. Motive for killing her? He thought she was a rat, and it's his way of making amends with Jax.

But Kurt, Jax+Juice < Michael+Fredo. Coppola did it better.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I just watched the entire 6 seasons in 16 days and I have not been following any of the episode discussions over the years. So forgive me if the topic has come up before.
What is up with Gemma's bird? It started out as a moluccan cockatoo, but in season 4 (I think) Unser is feeding it and while it's in the same huge cage, it's just a little cockatiel (just the one appearance) and then later s5 or s6, the bird becomes two birds and they are crows (two appearances in separate eps).


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

The earlier birds were killed in flyby cootings.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

My "SOA" wishlist picked up an episode of "The Writers Room" on Sundance Channel, this episode had Kurt Sutter, 2 writers and Katy Sagal. Don't know if it's been shown before but it was shot after this seasons finale. ( The was no talk of next season, so no spoilers) 

Katy looked "off" don't know if it was makeup, or she had something done to her face.

It's re-airing on Saturday 5/17 at 12:15p Central.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for posting. I think I did see this one after the end of last season, but I'm going to watch again.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> Thanks for posting. I think I did see this one after the end of last season, but I'm going to watch again.


This is new. It's a show that each week features writers from a specific series. This week's episode is on SoA.

The participants may have done something similar earlier, but this is new.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This is new. It's a show that each week features writers from a specific series. This week's episode is on SoA.
> 
> The participants may have done something similar earlier, but this is new.


I stand corrected. I had seen the _Dexter_ and _Breaking Bad_ episodes last season, and I think what I was thinking of re: _SoA_ was the post finale (15 min?) _SutterInk_ that aired on FX.

Even more reason to thank TIVO_GUY_HERE for posting!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Just noticed that this thread is titled "Remainder of *Series* Thread". I can see individual full season threads but a full series thread? Or was it just a typo?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> Just noticed that this thread is titled "Remainder of *Series* Thread". I can see individual full season threads but a full series thread? Or was it just a typo?


I think Drew was trying to be British when he started the thread. We call every season 'Series'!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Just noticed that this thread is titled "Remainder of *Series* Thread". I can see individual full season threads but a full series thread? Or was it just a typo?


It's because Season 7 will be its last.

Greg


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

gchance said:


> It's because Season 7 will be its last.
> 
> Greg


It's still unusual (for us, anyway) for a thread to cover multiple seasons...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm a big supporter of season threads, but seems to me that there has always been enough interest in SoA to have weekly threads. _ /Shrug/_ guess we'll see how it goes next season. If folks start weekly threads, then I would expect most of us to use those. If not, then a season thread can be used.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

SOA is showing up in my "ToDo" list yes!!!! also shows that it's 2 1/2 hours.

I think I read that there was going to be an after show?? maybe that's in the 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm looking forward to this. The season premiere shows up as 2½ hours for me too.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Same here with DIRECTV, if 2 ½ hours wow!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Looks like 1hr 45 minutes. Then 45 minutes of Live After Show.

Another Live after show will be shown after series finale.


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

Previously those SOA after shows- similar to Talking Dead after show- were online.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

All summer, barbecue forks have looked a little different to me.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I always forget what happened the previous season on these shows. What happened with the BBQ fork?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Howie said:


> I always forget what happened the previous season on these shows. What happened with the BBQ fork?


Gemma "introduced" it to Tara.

With extreme prejudice.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Oh yeah, it's coming back now. Thanks, Rob.


----------

